# Any thoughts on Buzz vom Gildaf



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

U-CH SG3 Buzz vom Gildaf


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

He has a bitch stripe. Supposedly he has Western European in him. Nice look dude


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

How/where does he have a bitch stripe? He's sable.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Have you talked to Melinda about Buzz? She described him to me as a high drive dog. Always on the go when being worked, but settles nicely in the house. Obviously, a very good looking dog, but that's my own observation.

I believe he trains with Robin Huerta, but I may be wrong. She could probably provide some good input.


----------



## The K & N Girls (Jul 26, 2015)

*any thoughts on Buzz vom Gildaf*

I have a female pup out of Buzz & Melinda's female Angel. 

** The rest of this needs to be in a PM and not on the board. ADMIN**


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Is he still being used for breeding or has she retired him?


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

I would stay far away...


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

Is it possible that it's simply an anomaly?


----------

